# E-cigs Gets Thumbs Up By American Council On Science And Health



## Derick (9/2/14)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/195347257/Nicotine-and-Health

Very nice paper from the American Council on Sciene and health - all about nicotine, and include extensive info on e-cigs

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (9/2/14)

Great article, thanks.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (9/2/14)

Geez man. That took me 3 hours to read. A good read I must say. The prelude was long about tobacco and ended with ecigs. That scientist did his research very well and to me was aimed at ecigs. I think he also vapes. I applaud him with this. That was written some time ago and since then the ecig usage has at least doubled. 
If I compare this site to the SA part of the other forum 2 years ago I can clearly see the increase. 
At that time it was only me, Jo and some chick that were active on it. Now it has become so busy and has an accolade of being under the 1 000 most popular websites in SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

I'm still trying to get through it, can't read it all in one sitting. It is good so far though.


----------

